# my doc told me i was nuts...mayb this happens to u?



## 13611 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey im new here, but im desperate!! So i told my new doctor that i have severe constipation, im talking i wouldn't go for a month if i didnt take this really nasty colon cleanse that does the job once a week. Then i told him about the whole food and pills that dont break down and come out. He told me that this only happens w/ those who get the runs and practically called me a lair, well ive allways had the constipation type. Anyone else have this happen to them??Well it all seems kinda hazy looking back on it now, but ive had these probs for over a yr and nothing can make me regular or help me digest my food. Has anyone found a miricle cuz i wont go back to school this fall if im still sick. Last yr was the worst yr of my life and i wont repeat it. HELP!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is usually some undigested material, and some pills do not dissolve anyway, especially if they are time released.Usually you see it better in loose stools. Usually the hard dry stools of constipation make it harder to see. Usually this is mostly reported by people with diarrhea, so it sounds odd coming from someone who has constipation.For the food thing, chew your food better. If you do not break it up in your mouth enough no amount of digestive enzymes or anything else further down the pipe will do what your teeth did not. You swallow something whole, nothing further down will be able to break it open for you.K.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Is this your regular doctor? Are the pills you're taking for your C? I think I would find someone that seemed a little more willing to help, or a specialist type doctor in that area. You'll regret not going to school, that's for sure.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

if i were you, id just find another doctor. this guy sounds like a complete moron...an idiot...and doesnt have any people skills. if that happened to me, id tell my doctor to F*** off!! haha really


----------

